# TNARS Re-institutes undergrad AATS and BATS degree programs



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 14, 2015)

The TNARS board has decided to re-institute its undergraduate AATS and BATS degree programs with the proviso that only students that can identify and have approved a local faculty mentor may apply. The seminary has a student demand exceeding faculty supply at present (around 240 students in all undergrad/grad degree programs), so using qualified local faculty mentors is the only way the seminary can lessen the workloads on its regular faculty mentors.

For more information see:

AATS and BATS courses of study are now available. | The North American Reformed Seminary

Mentor information:
Mentor Information | The North American Reformed Seminary

The North American Reformed Seminary (TNARS) is an Affiliate institution of the Association of Reformed Theological Seminaries. As such, it participates in and contributes to collegial and professional development activities of the Association, and is committed to the quality of education ARTS promotes. Affiliate status does not, however, constitute, imply, or presume ARTS accredited status at present or in the future.


----------

